# A few pic's from today



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven with Sabre GSD,Buster the Boxer and Buster the Cairn X.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

I love looking at craven pics,he always looks like he is having soooooo much fun and he is gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

lovely pics xx


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

lovely!
They are good looking dogs!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Sure a great day, nice weather and so much fun! :thumbup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

they all look like there having so much fun:thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh bless they look like they are enjoying themselves :thumbup:


----------

